# Asus Anti-surge is a broken mess



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Alright time for another rant slash information thread and this one is about the infamous Asus Anti-surge.
> Asus Anti-surge is meant to protect your hardware only problem is it causes way more problems than it ever solves.
> 
> So almost ever single week there is someone aksing if his/hers hardware and/or PSU is broken since Asus Anti-surge has kicked in and what they should do about it, often someone that dont know how broken Asus Anti-surge is is going to tell that he/she should test or RMA or return the PSU and/or other hardware, but in reality there is probably nothing at all wrong with any of the hardware as the problem really is the Asus Anti-surge giving off false alarms left right and center.
> 
> So here is my advice to everyone that ever get an Asus Anti-surge warning turn that broken mess off there is probably nothing wrong with any of your hardware.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just a few of the thread with users having problems with Asus Anti-surge
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1552011/2-power-supplies-bad-in-8-weeks-need-a-recomendation-please-help
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1286457/anyone-encountered-this-before-anti-surge-protection-was-triggered-on-a-asus-p8z77-v
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529767/asus-p8z77-v-le-anti-surge-protection
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1460215/asus-anti-surge-goes-off-only-with-new-card
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1282471/asus-anti-surge-triggered-help-please
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521211/anti-surge-protection-triggered-all-downhill-from-there-help
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1541381/cm-psu-coil-whine-and-system-reboots-advice-please
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1496748/anti-surge-detected-on-new-build
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1493566/help-power-surge-detected-anti-surge-triggered-to-protect-the-system-from-unstable-power-unit
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1272268/asus-anti-surge-protection
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1525844/is-my-psu-showing-symptoms-of-near-failure-how-can-i-test
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1407487/asus-anti-surge-was-triggered-to-protect-system-from-unstable-power-supply-unit
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1507581/help-asus-anti-surge-was-triggered-to-protect-system-from-unstable-power-supply
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1463508/asus-anti-surge-protection-being-activated-during-far-cry-3
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1543084/potential-issues-with-rmad-silverstone-st-1000g-evolution
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1387214/power-supply-problem-or-just-asus-anti-surge-acting-up
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1541218/low-voltage-reading-on-my-12v-rail
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1491543/random-shutdowns-2-month-old-build
> 
> 
> 
> There is a whole sea of threads on other forums on the internet as well about the same problem so its a very common but no less annoying.


Thanks for the info. Now, how do i go about turning it off


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Now, how do i go about turning it off


Just leave it on if you are not having problems with it, but if you ever get a warning about Asus Anti-surge turn it off its most likely a false alarm.
Otherwise you turn it off inside the BIOS.


----------



## Goldn3agle

You haven't actually said what problems it causes other than saying it causes them.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> You haven't actually said what problems it causes other than saying it causes them.


Its built into the PCB from i understand so the reason why it gives off false alarms is because of faulty sensors on/in the motherboard.
That is how i understood it but i an not an expert so i might be wrong.


----------



## Goldn3agle

Thank you the clarification, I'm a very new ASUS user so I haven't had any issues yet but I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## shilka

My next motherboard is not going to be from Asus because of this, i dont feel like buying from a company that has some of the worst RMA in the world and also install buggy and broken stuff into their motherboards.


----------



## Goldn3agle

Honestly the only reason I've got an ASUS board is because is because I got it £20 off retail and because it's black and gold (Which is my preferred colour scheme), I've primarily used ASRock in the past.


----------



## LordTyranus

Hi guys/girls.
Just my two cents.
I had the Asus anti-surge error message a few weeks ago (see my original thread here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1541381/cm-psu-coil-whine-and-system-reboots-advice-please
In my case, it definitely was a faulty PSU, and in this case the anti-surge message was actually helpful to me.
So it was not a false alarm in my case, and I haven't had any messages since I RMA'd the faulty PSU.
Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordTyranus*
> 
> Hi guys/girls.
> Just my two cents.
> I had the Asus anti-surge error message a few weeks ago (see my original thread here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1541381/cm-psu-coil-whine-and-system-reboots-advice-please
> In my case, it definitely was a faulty PSU, and in this case the anti-surge message was actually helpful to me.
> So it was not a false alarm in my case, and I haven't had any messages since I RMA'd the faulty PSU.
> Thanks


Yes it does work sometimes but more often then not its false alarm.
So i still say turn off Asus Anti-surge and if there is still problems after turning it off there might actually be a hardware problem.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Surge protection Turned back on with out issues.

1. Set the BIOS back to Default settings and still getting the error. The error is not related to an Over clock if not done correctly can cause the Power Surge Issue. The Power on and reset switches on the front of the case stopped working. The reset switch on the front of the case never worked. (new CaseLabs Magnum8 Double wide). Bad electrical wires or a hardware issue.
2. Could not find any bare wires completely broke down the computer.
3. Issue found. Just above the System Panel connector (On switch, Reset, HDD LED, PLED) there is a capacitor. The capacitor was very loose. Could lift it up with out any effort. The cap was not tight on the mother board. Removed the cap it has numbers on top of the cap cannot read them.

Booted the computer to BIOS and turned ***on*** the Anti Surge Protection. Booted to Desk Top. Booted back to BIOS and reset the BIOS for a 4.4 Ghz O.C.. Been running for 2 days no issue with Anti Surge protection. The other issue could have been the settings in the BIOS for the over clock 4.4 Ghz. Made a lot of changes in the BIOS.

Conclusion 2 probable.

1. Loose cap on the mother board causing an issue at least with the reset switch and after 4 months the on switch.

2. A very poor over clock. Have the over clock re set in the BIOS at 4.4 Ghz CPU LLC at Medium/ 140% made a number of other changes to voltages. The first Over Clock was very poor due to my lack of knowledge over clocking. The Anti Surge Protection probably saved the hardware from being damaged.

3. Any company making mother boards cannot produce 100 percent of the mother boards with out a mistake.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Sorry my mistake. Number

1. Set the BIOS back to Default settings and still getting the error.









Number 1. should read set The BIOS back to Default settings and ***no*** Anti Surge Protection error.


----------



## DrSebWilkes

I feel by turning it off I'm risking my computer's 'safety'. I do have a brand new PSU, as said in this thread but I'm still wondering if it can't hurt to just try a few things out, and make a few phone calls?


----------



## Eagle1337

I've had it go off no apparent reason and I've had it go off after a bad oc.


----------



## Kelosi

How do I determine if its one or the other. All the treads I'm seeing say disable it, but I can't tell if its a false positive or if something is actually wrong? Is there an error log I can view or a hardware test I can perform?


----------



## shilka

Turn it off and if you still have problems its a hardware problem and not buggy software


----------

